# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  نــكـ نيمـــات مزخرفة بالياباني ........ عجيبه

## hope

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..... 
هلا و الله....... 
شلوونـــكم اخباركــــــــــــم  
اكيد بخير  :bigsmile: 


بدون اي مقدمات  
تفضلوو 

واتمنى تعجبــــــــــكم 





×××..  

فيك الشعور اليوم صار اصطناع وصفتها و أبديت عنها إنطباع خلاص ما أبيك يا دنيا بك الصدق ضاع余
 
へ会يهون الدمع في عيني ولا أشوفك مع غيري会へ
 

成功たالدنيا علمتني من تحبه لا تبين له غلاهた功成 


ليـぎـت مـをـع سكوتـぎـي ماتنطـをـق عيونـぎـي 


أقسـなـى مـよـن القسـなـوة تعتبـよـر نفسـなـك حبيـよـب 


長野高ليتني من غير太عزة نفس太وأرضى بالمذلة高野長 


受秀ابيك اتحطها في بالك اني ما أبيك秀受 



نـ水ــوى القلـ栄ـب يمشـ水ــي لـ栄ـك علـ水ــى السمـ栄ـع والطاعــ水ـة



إن جيـメـت يمي بحضنـメـك حضن محـメـروم  


れأنا الليれ عشت بالدنيا أصارع れغابة الأحزانれ
 

放がالله يرحم حبنا اللي قتلتـــــيهが放 


万فزيت أسابق خطوتي لاجل اعزيك في موت حبك وانتهى من حياتي万 


板طوينـ制ـا صفحة الماضي وتـ制ـبنا板  



انشاء الله عجبتكم ..

 

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*حلوووووووووووووين مرررره* 

*يسلموووووو حبابه يعطيكـ العافيه*

----------


## fatemah

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين 


يسلمووووووووووووووووو



جنان تسلمي

----------


## hope

*كبرياء , فاطمه*


*يسلموو على التواجد* 


*لاخلا و لاعدم* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## بريط

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## فراشه الحاره

يسلمواااااااااااا

مرررررررررررررررره حلوييييييييييييييييين

ولاعدمناك

----------


## hope

*يسلمو على التواجد ..*
*تحياتي*

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختي ...

----------


## hope

تسلــــــــــم مهرشـــــاد

لاعدمنــــــا هالتواجد ,,


يعطيك ربي العافيه


تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على النك نيمات ..

كل المودة

----------


## hope

مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصرة ..

عسـاك ع القـوة ..

تحياتي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمووو خيتووو 
ع النك نيمااات الحلوه 
ربي يعطيج الف عافيه 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## ساريه

يسلموا اختي على النكات الرائعه ومشكوره ونتظر المزيد 


                       ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## hope

مشكورين ع التواجد .. الولاء الفاطمي , ساريــه 

منورين والله

تحياتي وتقديري

----------

